# My french Cruze with some mods ;)



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi,

This is some pictures of my Cruze, i love this car, so nice ^^ 

My modifications is : 

- New rims (8x18 with 225/45/18 tires)
- New LED Tail lights
- Daylights
- Lower springs (H&R -30mm).
- Tinted windows

Futures mods : 

- RS Package (Ordererd - Front and rear bumper and sideskirt)
- New Headlights
- LED Fog Lamp

Thanks  

++


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

Your Cruze is gonna look awesome with the RS package and those rims man. **** nice car.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Can you take a night pic with your fog lights on? I'm curious to see how those look.


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks D29, i hope too 

Slecyk > My iphone doesn't take good night pic, sorry for the quality.

But this daylight is very powerful, look at the ground on the pic.

++


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Interesting, I know the pic isn't great but can you make out the shape of the light when it is dark out? And is that with just the white wire or blue and white? Looks pretty cool.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

liking those led fogs.


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

There are just the white leds connected.

This is an another pic, with more détails.

++


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

what spoiler do you have on there?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

:th_dblthumb2: LOVE the rims man! Nice looking car, good to see other granite black cruzes out there


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> what spoiler do you have on there?


This is this one :







09 10 up Chevy Cruze Trunk Lip Spoiler PAINTED S Holden | eBay




Thank you iKermit


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh man i just realized those rims are on eBay, i was seriously considering them but convinced myself to be patient and wait.


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you have a link ? 

I buy it on www.autoexclusive.com

Thanks


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Nikopol said:


> Do you have a link ?
> 
> I buy it on www.autoexclusive.com
> 
> Thanks


18 CRUISER BLACK CHEVROLET CRUZE 5X105 5X114.3 XB RIMS | eBay

Nevermind, close but no cigar.


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

beware, it's a 7.5X18, i prefer 8X18, the tire looks better


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Nikopol said:


> beware, it's a 7.5X18, i prefer 8X18, the tire looks better


Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

What % tint you have, those black rims match your car perfect and the chrome compliments the chrome on the car


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Excellent pick on the rims, kinda makes me want some!


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

On rims does it make a difference to have rear drum or rear disk brakes? I have rear drum breaks and am planning on getting 18s and really interested and finding this out


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

car looks nice.
where did you order the rs package and how much was it??


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

Eightbelow > Thanks  It is dark for rear and Medium for front, i don't know the %, sorry 

VictoryRed08 > Thanks 

Kingissa > I think there are no difference for the rims, you can put all you want.

queencitypr0 > Thank you, the RS package is some expensive, front and rear bumper + sideskirt without paint > 740€ (~1100$). I order it in my garage. In france it's a new accessoiries.

++


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

How was the Led fogs to install? You had the OEM fog lights before right?


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

I had the OEM fog light before, yes, to change it you need to remove the bumper, it's not very difficult, just some time.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

No cutting etc in the bumper? How much time +- ?


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

+- 2hours.

I don't have remove the bumper, but i have broken my two fog cover 

So you need to remove it.

No modification in the bumper needed.

++


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

:th_dblthumb2: That's really nice....I want those tail lights!!


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

Some news with my new headlights and LED foglights


----------



## Drew1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nikopol said:


> Some news with my new headlights and LED foglights


Very nice


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

0h La La !


----------



## Kinaitis921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dude, Ok first Awesome Cruze, its basiclly everything I want but on a White Eco =). Where the Heck did you get those Headlights though? I never seen anything like those. you must tell me!


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

do they make those rims in 17s? Where did you get them? your cruze looks awesome man. im buying the RS package for my LS cruze too.


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks all 

The headlights come from Ebay, not for sale for for the moment 
> LED Eye Line Head Lamp Assembly 08 11 Chevy Cruze Set - eBay (item 200600333407 end time May-18-11 21:04:41 PDT)

Vendor name : Automotiveapple

For the rims, i bought it in a european web site 
> www.autoexclusive.com

Nice service and quality.

This model of rims is make only in 18 and 19" 

++


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

very nice headlights, Once my H.I.D kit burn out on me those are next
Hows the quality on those?


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

The quality is nice, not exeptional but correct. no problem to mount it, some wiring to do.


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi,

Just a short video to show you the led tailights and headlights. 





 
++


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice mods! Really like the rear tail lights & front headlights. Sharp looking ride!


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

nice pic's there


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

very nice looking headlights


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi guys, this is some pictures of my carbon covering.

++


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Wow, I can't wait to start putting the exterior mods on my Black Granite ECO... I'm really trying to do performance first...


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi,

This is some new pictures of my Chevy with her new RS bodykit


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

That's a very nice looking Cruze, very classy. I really like the rear diffuser/valance with the integrated exhaust outlets. Is that standard on the car there? (I didn't even know people bought Chevrolets in France!:wink


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, I want that rear diffuser. :wub: 
I like the headlights, but could do without the LED strip thats inside them.


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks  

You can find the diffuser here : Chevy Holden Cruze (2009~2011) Rear Dual Diffuser Black | eBay

It's a very nice part, easy to mount.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I really like the wheels and lower height of the car


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks great. I'm thinking about buying the diffuser. Can you ever see the real exhaust pipe? I think it would look dumb if you could.


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

Rescue09 said:


> Looks great. I'm thinking about buying the diffuser. Can you ever see the real exhaust pipe? I think it would look dumb if you could.


You don't see the real pipe, i'll take a photo if you want


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Did you paint the chrome piece on the trunk, or put vinyl over it? How hard was it to take off?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks amazing. where did you get the RS package from? I asked my service department if I could order it and they said "NO!"


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

nice !!

by any chance is there a euro cruze site?


----------



## cashmoves (Oct 14, 2011)

best looking cruze ive seen. i want the tint, headlamps, and tail lights.


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

****! Loving it! Some Grade A+ work there! Gotta say I love everything you've done with. Especially the dual-integrated exhaust. Prefer that style. Also love the LEDs in the headlamps. Overall a GORGEOUS Cruze. Can't wait to have mine in the spring. Gonna make it super sexy!


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you all, it makes me very happy

Kkilburn : When I bought the car, the piece on the trunk was dark, I replaced with a chrome piece sold by Chevrolet.

got_boost : I bought the body kit from my dealer, it was quite expensive and not painted.

MINI 3NI : Looking for a French website?

cashmoves : Thank you very much 

sbickmeyer : Thank you too, i hope you post us a lot of pictures when you receive your car


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

sure! or oui monsieur!


----------



## Nikopol (Jun 5, 2011)

Look at here : FORUM Chevrolet Cruze - FORUM Auto par marques

C'est surement le plus grand forum français sur la Cruze


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^no **** lol it is big


----------

